# India vs pak cyber war



## Dharmpal89 (Dec 8, 2010)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_bCYQxIvMQ2U/TPtyWFUtVhI/AAAAAAAAANc/myhkbPpQuHU/s1600/Untitled.jpg

Max11 said that it is just beginning , he will make whole pak down on 31st . what u think he will really do this . What will be the result of this cyber war started by pakistan .  

And what u think about his thought 





> Pratishod hi sabse pavitra bhawana hain  --Manabharat



News Link

News 2


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 8, 2010)

well paki hackers defame hundreds of Indian sites every year (including compromising data kept on servers of sensitive sites e.g. nuclear research etc.), I am hearing this as a single case from Indian hackers. I would like to wish them all the best.

But I would suggest them to help Indian authorities make our server security more stronger so that it becomes difficult for paki/chinese hackers to steal data from Indian sites or defame them.


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2010)

bullet time effect ! Anyone ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 8, 2010)

This sounds more like one group of kids from one building not liking kids from another building and their using nationality as their mascot to justify their mischief. 

But I hope this becomes big to the extent that we can make a parody movie out of this . Whatever they do, provided they don't hack the sites that we usually use, its just another news headlines.


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 8, 2010)

I think the Indian side (whoever it might be) should immediately stop doing all these. Our country is not a backstabbing nation like Pak & we fight on the frontline, not by hiding.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 8, 2010)

erm..this **** has been going on for years...i blame both india & pak for this crap...i remember once where indian hackers hacked some pak govt websites which pissed off pak hackers & in retaliation,they started hacking back..its going around in a full circle...regarding the recent attack on cbi site,it was in retaliation to indian hackers hacking some 30 odd sites of pak..pak then hacked back...both are at fault here & this will go on till one party stops...


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 17, 2010)

^^^^ Really very mature thought there buddy.
   People grow up. There are better things in life.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 18, 2010)

Wish you Good Luck Max 11 
Keep it up.............


----------



## BlkRb0t (Dec 19, 2010)

Script Kiddies having fun, who would've imagined about that?


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Dec 20, 2010)

Whole thing leads to one conclusion---------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------
!@#$ them !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stuge (Dec 20, 2010)

Stupid !

@Dharmpal: this is your first post .are you max payne


----------



## akashd (Jul 17, 2012)

if thats authentic, then long live and best of luck for max11


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2012)

I didnt knew that such kind of discussion aren't irrelevant and are legal in an International tech community.


----------



## tech_boy (Jul 18, 2012)

Go on Max11..... You can do it.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2012)

closing the poll

fail necro


----------

